# Edgar



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you stand me sharing one more?? Edgar is an older boy that our hearts always go out to. They are the hardest to get adopted, but if people only knew how loving most of the older males are, they would snatch them up. Just my opinion, I guess.
Edgar is 9 years old, but in fair good health with only a mouth full of rotten teeth. Well, he did have a mouth full, they are all gone now.
He is a little 5lb sweet heart and is in a foster home now ,after his stay at the vet for quarantine and for his dental.
We hope to find a good heart out there to adopt him. 
Bron pulled him from the shelter last week and got him to the vet and groomers and found a great home to foster him.
Check out his before and after pics. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Edgar looks like a real sweetheart! Thanks for saving him.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, what an amazing difference in his before and after pictures. I hope he finds his forever home soon.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What a love!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at that totally adorable face!♥♥♥


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog! I hope Edgar finds a loveable forever home. You guys to great work. Thank You soo much for doing all that you do.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweet boy!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a Sweetheart. Praying he finds a home soon. I had always wanted females (which I have one) but I finally got a male 2 1/2 yr ago and you are SO right, they are so loving and sweet.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow he is truly adorable! It breaks my heart seeing such a handsome fluff in a shelter . What city/state is he located in?


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh he is a cutie pie. So blessed to have been fostered. Lifting up prayers for a loving family to adopt him.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a sweetheart:wub:love the name:thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

elly said:


> What a sweetheart:wub*:love the name:*thumbsup:


:wub: :innocent:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> :wub: :innocent:


Sandi, my husband picked the name Edgar:blink:when I took him to meet the vet I could not remember what his name was:w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I had wanted to give him a cute fluffy name but Ken wanted his little white dog to have a manly name:thumbsup: I had a heck of a time with that name:HistericalSmiley:I am sure that vet thought I was a little nuts.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Edgar seems like a real sweetie. Hope he gets a fabulous home soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What a sweet ol' guy. He looks fantastic after grooming! Thank you, Edie, for posting his pic, and thank you Bron for pulling him--you are angels!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

What a doll Edgar is!! Thanks once again to all of you who give their hearts to these precious babies. I will get the word out with hopes for someone to adopt this sweet boy.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks like such a love!! I feel the same way Edie, the older ones have so much love to give and people could see that they would be rewarded with the greatest gift!! Bless this little's guys heart. I sure hope his new home is just around the corner.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

BellaNotte said:


> Wow he is truly adorable! It breaks my heart seeing such a handsome fluff in a shelter . What city/state is he located in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
> ❤💋


He is in Los Angeles, California. Bron does amazing work. Are you thinking about adding to your family?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Can you stand me sharing one more?? Edgar is an older boy that our hearts always go out to. They are the hardest to get adopted, but if people only knew how loving most of the older males are, they would snatch them up. Just my opinion, I guess.
> Edgar is 9 years old, but in fair good health with only a mouth full of rotten teeth. Well, he did have a mouth full, they are all gone now.
> He is a little 5lb sweet heart and is in a foster home now ,after his stay at the vet for quarantine and for his dental.
> We hope to find a good heart out there to adopt him.
> ...


Edgar is adorable. I cannot imagine someone adopting him soon. 

Thank you, once agin, Earth Angels Bron and Edie. :wub::smootch:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Edie. Poor little fella. What a shame. Glad he is in your hands now. You are wonderful, both of you. I know, I felt same way and wanted a girl, till I got Sammie my first little boy. he is 2 yrs old now and a total sweetheart. The boys are so sweet. Good luck, he has such a soulful face. :wub:


----------

